# Thunder Bill <3



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy. What happened to him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

They think he twisted his gut. He was going on 25 years old. <3 I'll miss my old man.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Hugs from me
remember every memory, cherish every picture, every story


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Life is loss. IN many ways. How nice that this horse was so loved by you. How sad it's time to move on. Thank you for sharing the photos, especially of you and him.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My condolences on your loss. 

I would like to share a poem I wrote with you.


They say heaven is lovely and peaceful
Where good little boys and girls go
But I’ll tell you a secret I found out
That everyone ought to know.

There are dogs and there’s cats and there’s others
Equines and bovines and more
There’s a heaven just filled with companions
That you knew on earth, back there before.

We’ve all crossed that bridge made of rainbows
And the hurt and the aches are all gone
We can gallop across verdant pastures
And ecstatically roll on the lawn!

I know you’ve been missing me badly
And you’re feeling alone and so blue
So, yes Mistress, there are horses in heaven
Because I’m up here just waiting for you.


----------

